# May 2012, Chicago, if you give a fuck be there



## Caleb (Jan 5, 2012)

"
By UNAC​The White House has just announced that the U.S. will host a major international meeting of NATO, the US-commanded and financed 28-nation military alliance, in Chicago from May 15 to May 22, 2012. It was further announced that at the same time and place, there will be a summit of the G-8 world powers. The meetings are expected to draw heads of state, generals and countless others.​At a day-long meeting in New York City on Saturday, June 18, the United National Antiwar Committee’s national coordinating committee of 69 participants, representing, 47 organizations, unanimously passed a resolution to call for action at the upcoming NATO meeting.​UNAC is determined to mount a massive united outpouring in Chicago during the NATO gathering to put forth demands opposing endless wars and calling for billions spent on war and destruction be spent instead on people’s needs for jobs, health care, housing and education.​http://warisacrime.org/content/challenge-nato-war-makers-chicago-may-15-22-2012​​I know im headed there. quit sitting around in fucking tents and actually be a part of something. Occupy is cool, but it is also a breeding ground for homeguards and wastoids. Get some activism going maybe? Get to chicago. Do your own research on this too.​


----------



## brking (Jan 5, 2012)

seriously get up and do something here is an oppertunity to let your voices be heard. its time that we did something that can actually make a difference. and yea the occupy is a good start its the people who want change, well here is your chance stand up for what you know is right


----------



## soapybum (Jan 5, 2012)

going and have a nice place to stay while i'm there. Actually am looking forward to it. If protesting the G8 will change anything i'll be surprised, but it should be fun nonetheless.


----------



## brking (Jan 6, 2012)

yea well we can hope it does something


----------



## Blackout (Jan 6, 2012)

ill be there


----------



## Caleb (Jan 8, 2012)

Blackout said:


> ill be there


sick. weve been telling every traveler we run into. seems like there will be a hell of a lot. apparently the cops are expecting upwards of 100,000 protesters


----------



## nuckfumbertheory (Jan 8, 2012)

they're cramming to pass new restrictions on peaceful assembly.


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic (Jan 8, 2012)

See you in the streets, me and 5 other Albuquerque Street medics + friends.

Then ALEC in DC, maybe DNC/RNC somewhere in the middle.

Big year, 2012.


----------



## Blackout (Jan 9, 2012)

Caleb said:


> sick. weve been telling every traveler we run into. seems like there will be a hell of a lot. apparently the cops are expecting upwards of 100,000 protesters


yeah some kidz in austin were telling me about it so i thought i would go check it out i got to hit up cali first then ill head that way


----------



## Blackout (Jan 9, 2012)

NM Black Cross Medic said:


> See you in the streets, me and 5 other Albuquerque Street medics + friends.
> 
> Then ALEC in DC, maybe DNC/RNC somewhere in the middle.
> 
> Big year, 2012.


yourr from ABQ im from farmington is there any kidz up there right know


----------



## luciferchrist (Jan 9, 2012)

me and my two road dogs both want to go with our dog gaia, I just hope I can make it. We just hopped from San Fran to Atlanta, now we are going to florida for a month, and then in march we are going to hop back to California, and then hopefully ride the high line towards chicago before we miss it.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 9, 2012)

Blackout said:


> yeah some kidz in austin were telling me about it so i thought i would go check it out i got to hit up cali first then ill head that way


haha it was probably me. i was just there


----------



## Blackout (Jan 11, 2012)

oh shit caleb were did you kidz go we couldnt find you
i got some chick to give me a ride to new mexico


----------



## soapybum (Jan 11, 2012)

Btw when is ALEC in DC?


----------



## Teko (Jan 11, 2012)

Caleb said:


> "
> By UNAC​The White House has just announced that the U.S. will host a major international meeting of NATO, the US-commanded and financed 28-nation military alliance, in Chicago from May 15 to May 22, 2012. It was further announced that at the same time and place, there will be a summit of the G-8 world powers. The meetings are expected to draw heads of state, generals and countless others.​At a day-long meeting in New York City on Saturday, June 18, the United National Antiwar Committee’s national coordinating committee of 69 participants, representing, 47 organizations, unanimously passed a resolution to call for action at the upcoming NATO meeting.​UNAC is determined to mount a massive united outpouring in Chicago during the NATO gathering to put forth demands opposing endless wars and calling for billions spent on war and destruction be spent instead on people’s needs for jobs, health care, housing and education.​http://warisacrime.org/content/challenge-nato-war-makers-chicago-may-15-22-2012​​I know im headed there. quit sitting around in fucking tents and actually be a part of something. Occupy is cool, but it is also a breeding ground for homeguards and wastoids. Get some activism going maybe? Get to chicago. Do your own research on this too.​


i will totally fucking be there.
im heading to washington dc tomorrow for the big occupy event on the 17th. there are , and have been calling for 1,000,000 people to show up. even if the occupy movement is not being directed in the right direction, it still can be. and i want to help it do just that.


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic (Jan 11, 2012)

Blackout said:


> yourr from ABQ im from farmington is there any kidz up there right know


Not a whole lot of anarchists in our movement, and those who are are having any direct action call out cockblocked by MoveOn and AFL, Fucking reformists. A lot of people here belong to the "closeted anarchist" category, but haven't quite embraced it vocally. We definitely need some though, especially when we start a new encampment. Things definitely fell apart when Treeline left. He'll be back in town by the 16th, but the poor bastard is trapped in Denver.

If anyone wants to do Occupy shit in NM, try Santa Fe on the 17th. Normally I wouldn't make suggestions to people on the internet, but I got an email asking people to "try to keep 'the anarchists' away", and now I just want to piss the sender off.

ALEC will be in DC on the 28th of November, so I'll be spending my birthday in the teargas-choked streets of DC, and I wouldn't have it any other way.

I've actually been looking for a partner to start on the road with sometime in march so I can see a bit of the country before G8/NATO.

Sick and fucking tired of living with my parents.


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic (Jan 11, 2012)

abstracted said:


> i will totally fucking be there.
> im heading to washington dc tomorrow for the big occupy event on the 17th. there are , and have been calling for 1,000,000 people to show up. even if the occupy movement is not being directed in the right direction, it still can be. and i want to help it do just that.


 
If you find a dude from ABQ named Andy, tell him to stay out of the teargas because his medic doesn't want to travel to DC to pull his ass out.


----------



## Blackout (Jan 12, 2012)

NM Black Cross Medic said:


> Not a whole lot of anarchists in our movement, and those who are are having any direct action call out cockblocked by MoveOn and AFL, Fucking reformists. A lot of people here belong to the "closeted anarchist" category, but haven't quite embraced it vocally. We definitely need some though, especially when we start a new encampment. Things definitely fell apart when Treeline left. He'll be back in town by the 16th, but the poor bastard is trapped in Denver.
> 
> If anyone wants to do Occupy shit in NM, try Santa Fe on the 17th. Normally I wouldn't make suggestions to people on the internet, but I got an email asking people to "try to keep 'the anarchists' away", and now I just want to piss the sender off.
> 
> ...


so theres no traveling kidz up there thats lame im about to hop out of belen in a few weeks


----------



## Alaska (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah, I convinced myself that I'm going sometime yesterday. 

Just need to get out of here ASAP. Hopefully I can make it. Hope to see you all down there.


----------

